# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشورت...خیلی مهمه بچه ها نظر بدین

## NiNi

*خب، سلام بچه ها.!

من قبلاً کاملا معرفی شدم خدمتتون و کم و بیش از شرایطم خبر دارید.حقیقتش من بسیار چاق بودم و تا الان رژیم بودم و حدود ۱۵ کیلو کم کردم و به خاطرش از خیر درس گذشتم. الان سالهاست بین کنکور و رژیم هستم و قصد دارم یه ده، دوازده کیلو دیگه کم کنم و اون موقع شروع کنم درس خوندن رو. والله بچه ها اختلال نقص توجه در من تشخیص داده شده و قراره درمان رو شروع کنم، شاید خیلی زودتر هم شروع به درس خوندن کردم، خدا رو چه دیدی..البته ترجیح میدم به ثبات وزنی برسم و بعد برم سراغ درس. خلاصه، من نمیخوام به خانواده ام بگم چکار میکنم و قصد دارم در خفا کنکور بدم به همین خاطر دنبال یک رشته دانشگاهی با برنامه کلاسی و دروس کم حجم هستم..رشته ای هست که زمان کمتری ازم بگیره در هفته و ساده تر باشه نسبت به باقی رشته ها؟ که بتونم در کنارش برای کنکور هم بخونم؟ ممنونم!*

----------


## genzo

خب سلام راستش این که دانشجو باشین و کنکور بخونین کار سختی هست حقیقتا 
ولی غیر ممکن نیست 
سعی کنید رشته هایی را انتخاب کنید که راحت تر باشند 
حقیقتش رشته خاصی را نمیتونم بگم

----------


## tataloo

اختلال نقص توجه دیگه چه صیغیه ایه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr_ES

> *خب، سلام بچه ها.!من قبلاً کاملا معرفی شدم خدمتتون و کم و بیش از شرایطم خبر دارید.حقیقتش من بسیار چاق بودم و تا الان رژیم بودم و حدود ۱۵ کیلو کم کردم و به خاطرش از خیر درس گذشتم. الان سالهاست بین کنکور و رژیم هستم و قصد دارم یه ده، دوازده کیلو دیگه کم کنم و اون موقع شروع کنم درس خوندن رو. والله بچه ها اختلال نقص توجه در من تشخیص داده شده و قراره درمان رو شروع کنم، شاید خیلی زودتر هم شروع به درس خوندن کردم، خدا رو چه دیدی..البته ترجیح میدم به ثبات وزنی برسم و بعد برم سراغ درس. خلاصه، من نمیخوام به خانواده ام بگم چکار میکنم و قصد دارم در خفا کنکور بدم به همین خاطر دنبال یک رشته دانشگاهی با برنامه کلاسی و دروس کم حجم هستم..رشته ای هست که زمان کمتری ازم بگیره در هفته و ساده تر باشه نسبت به باقی رشته ها؟ که بتونم در کنارش برای کنکور هم بخونم؟ ممنونم!*


 برای کاهش وزن میتونی از رژیم keto استفاده کنی، میتونی بری پیام نور ثبت نام کنی ،علوم تربیتی فکر کنم بهتر باشه .

----------


## princemhmd

سلام 
بنظرم اینکه نمیخوای به خانوادت درباره هدفت بگی و مخفیانه درس بخونی کار درستی نیست 
چرا؟(یکم طولانیه ولی بخون)
خب ببین یکی از ایده های خیلی خوب برای اینکه بتونی بچسبی به هدفت و هی جا نزنی اینه که شما باید حمایت اجتماعی کسب کنی
یعنی حالا هرچی که هست هدفت ،دوست من ، نیاز داری به کسایی که درباره هدفت میدونن. اونا باید بدونن که شما میخوای چیو به دست بیاری، چرا میخوای به دستش بیاری، چجوری میخوای به دستش بیاری، کی میخوای، به دستش بیاری *و مهم تر از همه اینکه شما برای به دست آوردنش حاضر به انجام چه کاری هستی و اینکه اونا باید بدونن نقش اون چیه اون وسط*
شما یه رویا و هدف بزرگ داری اما خانوادت نمیدونن همه ی اونا چیزایی که الان گفتمو (چی، کی، چرا، چجوری و ... میخوای به هدفت برسی)  خب پس *شما حتی تو بازی هدف ها نیستی
هدفی که دربارش صحبتی نکنی واقعا فقط یه امیده
*پس باید با خودت بگی خیلی خب لازمه که من درباره هدفم با بقیه حرف بزنم و من نیاز به چندتا رفیق و همراه دارم که همراه من باشن مثلا اگه میخوای وزن کم کنی خب به یک رفیق برای ورزش احتیاج داری اگه میخوای تو کنکور یک رتبه خوب بیاری خب نیاز به یه مربی داری یا هم یه کنکوری مثل خودت که داره همین راهو میره ... باید به اشتراک بذاری هم چیزایی که داری یاد میگیری و به دست میاری وسط راه و هم هدف هاتو
چون اگه این دوتا اتفاق نمی افتن (1کسی نیست که باهاش تلاش و رشد کنی 2 اینکه کسی درباره هدفات نمیدونه) احتمال اینکه به هدفت متعهد بمونی و ول نکنی خیییلی کمه
چونکه وسط راه یه کار دیگه برای انجام دادن پیدا میکنی...به خودت میگی اولویت های دیگه ای دارم و هدفاتو میزاری کنار
چیز خوبی که درباره دوستات، خانوادت و اون کسایی که دوست دارن هست اینکه اونا دوست دارن ببین که به هدفت میرسی، ببینن که داری رویاتو زندگی میکنی و *اونا قراره اذیتت کنن* بپرسن هی ازمونو چیکار کردی؟ خراب کردی؟ تو میگی ول کن حالا باز اونا میگن بگو دیگه اوضاع چطوره؟ و بعد هم تو بهشون میگی که الان وضع چطوره... چونکه تو اینو میخوای تو لازم داری که بقیه (تو مورد شما خانوادت) اذیتت کنن و بهت چرت و پرت بگن و تشویقت کنن در حالی که دنبال رسیدن به هدفتی و این فقط درصورتی اتفاق میوفته که هدفات رو به بقیه هم بگی
پس یه راه پیدا کن که بهشون بگی و متقاعدشون کنی و حتما اونارو متوجه این بکنی که چقد نقششون مهمه تو این راه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط princemhmd


سلام 
بنظرم اینکه نمیخوای به خانوادت درباره هدفت بگی و مخفیانه درس بخونی کار درستی نیست 
چرا؟(یکم طولانیه ولی بخون)
خب ببین یکی از ایده های خیلی خوب برای اینکه بتونی بچسبی به هدفت و هی جا نزنی اینه که شما باید حمایت اجتماعی کسب کنی
یعنی حالا هرچی که هست هدفت ،دوست من ، نیاز داری به کسایی که درباره هدفت میدونن. اونا باید بدونن که شما میخوای چیو به دست بیاری، چرا میخوای به دستش بیاری، چجوری میخوای به دستش بیاری، کی میخوای، به دستش بیاری و مهم تر از همه اینکه شما برای به دست آوردنش حاضر به انجام چه کاری هستی و اینکه اونا باید بدونن نقش اون چیه اون وسط
شما یه رویا و هدف بزرگ داری اما خانوادت نمیدونن همه ی اونا چیزایی که الان گفتمو (چی، کی، چرا، چجوری و ... میخوای به هدفت برسی)  خب پس شما حتی تو بازی هدف ها نیستی
هدفی که دربارش صحبتی نکنی واقعا فقط یه امیده
پس باید با خودت بگی خیلی خب لازمه که من درباره هدفم با بقیه حرف بزنم و من نیاز به چندتا رفیق و همراه دارم که همراه من باشن مثلا اگه میخوای وزن کم کنی خب به یک رفیق برای ورزش احتیاج داری اگه میخوای تو کنکور یک رتبه خوب بیاری خب نیاز به یه مربی داری یا هم یه کنکوری مثل خودت که داره همین راهو میره ... باید به اشتراک بذاری هم چیزایی که داری یاد میگیری و به دست میاری وسط راه و هم هدف هاتو
چون اگه این دوتا اتفاق نمی افتن (1کسی نیست که باهاش تلاش و رشد کنی 2 اینکه کسی درباره هدفات نمیدونه) احتمال اینکه به هدفت متعهد بمونی و ول نکنی خیییلی کمه
چونکه وسط راه یه کار دیگه برای انجام دادن پیدا میکنی...به خودت میگی اولویت های دیگه ای دارم و هدفاتو میزاری کنار
چیز خوبی که درباره دوستات، خانوادت و اون کسایی که دوست دارن هست اینکه اونا دوست دارن ببین که به هدفت میرسی، ببینن که داری رویاتو زندگی میکنی و اونا قراره اذیتت کنن بپرسن هی ازمونو چیکار کردی؟ خراب کردی؟ تو میگی ول کن حالا باز اونا میگن بگو دیگه اوضاع چطوره؟ و بعد هم تو بهشون میگی که الان وضع چطوره... چونکه تو اینو میخوای تو لازم داری که بقیه (تو مورد شما خانوادت) اذیتت کنن و بهت چرت و پرت بگن و تشویقت کنن در حالی که دنبال رسیدن به هدفتی و این فقط درصورتی اتفاق میوفته که هدفات رو به بقیه هم بگی
پس یه راه پیدا کن که بهشون بگی و متقاعدشون کنی و حتما اونارو متوجه این بکنی که چقد نقششون مهمه تو این راه



هعی..من اگه نرم دانشگاه مجبورم میکنن ازدواج کنم.اگه خواستگار نداشتم بهشون التماس میکردم یک سال هم شده بمونم..نمیشه که نمیشه. بگم میخوام کنکور بدم دوباره تا به خودم بیام عقد رو خوندن رفته..من زندگیم دست خودم نیست که*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg




سلام 
ازاد یا پیامنور ؟
رشته های علوم انسانی بعضیاشون خوبن ساده تر هم هستن .خواهرم ارشدشو ازاد گرفت هفته درمیون پنج شنبه و جمعه کلاس داشت توی هفته وقت زیادی نمیگیره دیگه نمیدونم کارشناسیش هم همینطوره کلاسا یا نه.
پیامنورهم کلا وقتی نمیگیره  منم امسال روانشناسی پیامنور انتخاب کردم کتابای خلاصه رو خریدم چندساعت قبل امتحان میخوندم از 10تا درس 9تاش پاس شد . در کل وقت زیاد نمیگیره به خصوص اگه الکترونیکی بردارید.


معلومه آزاد..من یکسری نمونه برنامه دیدم سه یا چهار روز در هفته کلاس دارن.*

----------

